# You never know...for sure.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Poor neighborhood, middle age lady going to a medical appointment. 
Short trip, just over $3.00.

$10.00 tip.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> Poor neighborhood, middle age lady going to a medical appointment.
> Short trip, just over $3.00.
> 
> $10.00 tip.


Completely Agree. I have delivered to some ghetto apartments. Very Surprised at the tips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Completely Agree. I have delivered to some ghetto apartments. Very Surprised at the tips.


The only tip I ever got from the ghetto was to "GTFO!"
&#128562;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I pick up and drop off two separate people often that life in separate low income projects. One works at a grocery store bagging groceries and retrieving carts in the parking lot. The other is a dishwasher at a local restaurant. 

I have picked them both at least 10 times each both coming and going to work. Minimum fare each time yet they both tip $5.00 every time. Both tell me that they often get multiple cancels before they finally get a driver.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Case 1: Blind guy. Had to help him find the door. Talked about his blindness and how he copes; super guy, great conversation. $5 tip.

Case 2: Blind couple. Blew up my phone calling and texting, pickup location changed. Told me they were blind and would "need assistance" before pickup. Changed the pickup location to several blocks away at last minute. Arrived at pickup, got out to open doors. Snapped at immediately by the woman; "I value my independence; why can't you Uber drivers figure that out?" She then whacked my door - hard enough to leave a ding - with her cane as she felt her way into the seat. Ride begins, and I am treated to an agonizing 8 minutes of *****ing and griping from the woman about Uber drivers being too stupid to understand what blind people go through, the app being stupidly designed for blind people, and a lengthy "my last Uber driver missed the dropoff" story. The guy never said a word. At arrival I sat tight, and got an immediate "I would appreciate some help, as I told you before!"

I didn't say a word, opened doors. No tip. Good riddance. No more pickups at the Institute for the Blind for me. Automatic cancel.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Talked about his blindness and how he copes; super guy, great conversation. $5 tip.


Glad that worked for you. I never mention vision to my blind pax. I think they appreciate it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I generally offer any assistance I can to people that are handicapped
Can even imagine it happening to me. I'm gonna go with karma on this


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> Glad that worked for you. I never mention vision to my blind pax. I think they appreciate it.


I agree, but in this case he brought it up by asking about the colors of the leaves.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Poor neighborhood, middle age lady going to a medical appointment.
> Short trip, just over $3.00.
> 
> $10.00 tip.


I had a ride Friday, comfort request 45min + . 90% of my 45 plus are to the closest airport, about 50 miles away, so I am mentally prepared for that. I get there and start the trip, it was 116 miles to Miami, ugh, bittersweet but at least its a comfort ride. Younger guy, 30-35, a race that has a reputation for not tipping/ not tipping well.

The guy was quiet the way down there, I'm a talker so this made for an extremely long ride. About 15 minutes to the destination I see a huge iguana in the road.
















This thing was as big around as a football, it's missing a good bit of tail.

I pointed it out to him and we talked the rest of the way to the drop off. He was going down to a medical appointment and made a comment about the train being closed since March, $25 each way. He has been making the trip a few times per month until just very recently, now its once per month.

Get to the drop, ask him how long he's going to be, a few hours. Unfortunately I had to be somewhere later and couldn't wait for him.

$146.00 on the fare, I didn't expect a tip, as understandably, this has to be financial strain. He told me he drove uber for a year plus just to pay for health insurance.

If I were a betting man I'd have bet no tip for sure.

Shortly after the drop I see a $30.00 tip.

You really never know.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Poor neighborhood, middle age lady going to a medical appointment.
> Short trip, just over $3.00.
> 
> $10.00 tip.


She prolly just sold a key of prime meth to the local distributor.
Smallest bill she had on her.

Yea, jaded.


----------

